# 68 TO 74 COLUMBIA COYOTE 3 SPEED 20 inch cool look///



## lllm (May 6, 2012)

for sale is a 1967 to 74 columbia coyote 3 speed 20 inch muscle bike in need of resto it would make a awesome resto or ratrod project everything will come off easy no stuck parts what you see is what i have for it has 3 speed rear wheel big ape hangers no dents cracks or any repairs not sure if paint is original $120.00 shpped if you have any questions please feel free or give a call to 1 508 567 5689 sold as is thanks for looking


----------

